# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Тимур и К, или ПИОНЕРЫ-  рулят! (игровой блок)

## Львовна

Тимур и К, или ПИОНЕРЫ-  рулят!

Что внутри блока? Интересно?
Так вот: пока пионеры  будут отгонять  птиц  от пенсионерки,  устанавливая чучело в своем костре, а вожатые принесут  бревно Ильичу -  конь на памятнике Буденному  точно  станет  чистым.  Вы спросите: что это за бред? А именно этим всей дружиной вы и будете заниматься в течение  10 минут.  А остальное время герои 21 века будут танцевать «клубнячок»  под пионерскую Зорьку. И еще сюрпризы  будут, конечно ))


[img]http://*********ru/7179085.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/7186252.jpg[/img]

Подойдет для классического  юбилея и для юбилея «Назад в СССР». 


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА: 20-25 минут

В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление,фото, подробный текстовый файл.
реквизит минимальный


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

*яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## digi-digi

Лена! Наконец то!!!!!!!
хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо!!!!! за прекрасный блок!!!!!! Когда решилась провести))))) чесс слово немного боялась......зайдет не зайдет.............
НО ЭТО БЫЛ ПРОСТО ФУРОР!!!!! это был гвоздь всего вечера!!!!! Настолько все просто и понятно! Музыкальное сопровождение подобрано идеально!!!!
Когда Вы прочтете- первая мысль будет- точно! как все просто! именно так и нужно!!!! 
Материал полностью готов к работе! Я проводила этот блок на встрече выпускников- 30 лет спустя... На юбилей подойдет - отлично! 
в идеале иметь много галстуков, но можно и без них! достаточно несколько шт! реквизит минимальный! Зато сколько ДРАЙВА!!!!!!!!! Это просто нечто!!!!!!
Класс! Класс! Класс!! Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Дашенька, спасибо огромное!!! Твой отзыв окрыляяяет :Tender:  Я  на нескольких компаниях разного статуса опробовала! Везде на ура!!! :Take Example:

----------


## дюймовка

блиииин! как я вчера это не увидела-был бы фурор!!!!!
сегодня проведу обязательно
18 летие мальчика-но большинство -родня
самое то будет
пусть посмотрят дети на наше весёлое детство-да и самим придётся поучаствовать
блок шикааарный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> блок шикааарный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ниночка, спасибо за отзыв и за высокую оценку :Tender:  Удачи в работе!!! :Smile3:

----------


## дюймовка

кстати! мысль пришла!
блок отлично подойдёт на выпускной!
все родители-пионеры бывшие
а учителя?
я чувствую этот блок будет моей фишкой! и палочкой выручалочкой!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

:Yes4:  тоже планирую его на выпускные :Ok:  мысли сходятся :Smile3:

----------


## дюймовка

Леночка отчёт
провела: 18-летний юбилей
свадьба
день соцработника
фурор!!!!!!!!!!!
с таким удовольствием участвовали
задания выполняли
песни орали
и самое главное-почти все участвовали!!!!!!!!!! вернее сколько на танцполе уместилось(у нас свадьбы по 200 человек!)
это нечто! я её сразу первую пускаю чтоб настроение поднять

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ниночка!!! Как здорово, что везде блок зашел  :Yahoo:  Я очень- очень рада, что людям нравится!!! Спасибо большое за отчет :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

:Tender:  Спасибо Ленчику за вкусняшку!!! Провела на выпускном!!!! Это улЁт!!!! Насмеялись до слез!!!! Сделала "противовес" родители-учителя-дети!!! Честно, боялась, что дети будут не в теме!!! Еще, как в теме!!!!! :Yahoo:  Обещались быть фотки. Как только получу- сразу поделюсь!!!! Готовлю к юбилею теперь этот момент. Уверена на все 200%, что там он зайдет еще лучше!!!!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Уралочка

Львовночка моя любимая - НУ СПАззззиБИщщщщщЕЕЕЕЕЕ ОГРОМНОЕ тебе за пионеров!!!! 
Это было крутооо!!!!!!

Конкретно тематики "Назад в СССР" не было - НО - без этого блока не обошлось. 
Доооолго ещё потом народ кричал за столом: "Всегда готовы!!!"
Мой отчёт будет таким - Шматрите!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Kley

Ленуся, ни разу пионеров не делала на юбилеях, потому как 
МЫ ПИОНЕРЫ ДЕТИ РАБОЧИХ
МЫ ПИОНЕРЫ РЮМОЧКУ* ХОЧЕМ*
вот ну не для меня!!!
А ты так классно пионерскую  тему раскрыла в этом блоке!!!!! :Yahoo:  Прошло очень здорово!!!!!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Девочкиии, ура!!! Спасибо, что написали столько приятного!!! Рада, что мои безумные тимуровцы пришлись вам по вкусу :Smile3: 
*Уралочка моя!!!* Спасибище гигантское за ролик!!! Люблю !!! :Tender:

----------


## Татьянка

Вот так готовились родители....

[img]http://*********net/7009244m.jpg[/img]

 А вот так они песни пели.... втягивая детей...чтобы победить :Grin: 

[img]http://*********net/7010268m.jpg[/img]

 :Blush2:  это все... что успели телефоном поймать...
 :Oj:  Для меня этот блок стал универсальным, теперь хочу на свадьбе попробовать!!! :Vah:  А почему нет? А то молодежь играет, а старшее отсиживается... ФсЁ!!!! Спокойная жизнь для них закончилась!!!! :Grin: 
ЛЕНОЧЕК!!!!!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Для меня этот блок стал универсальным, теперь хочу на свадьбе попробовать!!!


 Попробовала!!!! Катаю весь сезон!!! 
[IMG][img]http://*********net/7396007.jpg[/img][/IMG]

[img]http://*********net/7393959.jpg[/img]

[IMG][img]http://*********net/7391911.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Танюш, спасибо за фотки!!! Пааазитифффф!!!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ураган

Лена ,добрый день,перечислила за пионеров  ulyana_82.82@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

Добрый день :Smile3:  Встречайте "тимуровцев" на почте   :Derisive:

----------


## Ураган

Лена,здравствуйте,пришла с юбилея и к вам с низким поклоном за пионеров.Всё просто суперски.А гости вообще были в таком восторге.Я в него влюбилась,думаю на долго

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, Ульяна, спасибо большое! Рада, что мои "Тимуровцы" теперь приживутся и у Вас в программах.

----------


## Львовна

> Лена,здравствуйте,пришла с юбилея и к вам с низким поклоном за пионеров.Всё просто суперски.А гости вообще были в таком восторге.Я в него влюбилась,думаю на долго


Ульяночка, ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за фотоотчет!!!! :Take Example: 


[img]http://*********su/6786620.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6778428.jpg[/img]

----------


## norushka

Девочки!!! Ваши "Пионеры" просто супер!!! Провела в пятницу. С каким восторгом гости во всем этом участвовали!!! Был настоящий барабан, горн, торжественно вносили знамя... И конечно финалили первым советским флешмобом по "Пионерскую зорьку")))) Это такой заряд позитива!!! Спасибо вам большое!!!!

----------

Львовна (14.02.2016), Татьянка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Nata Petrova

Пионеры, действительно, рулят!!!! 100% попадание в тему и в настроение гостей. Проводила на юбилеях, уже 3 раза. Все 3 раза - на "Ура!" Участвуют все - от мала до велика, и те, кто был пионером, и те, кто, только об этом слышал!!! Воспринимают с большим энтузиазмом, как и положено настоящим пионерам :Yahoo: !!!! Блок очень драйвовый, особенно интересно наблюдать, когда начинают обсуждать коллективные задания :Grin: !!! Блок отличный, честное пионерское!!!

----------

Львовна (14.02.2016), Татьянка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*norushka*, 
*Nata Petrova*, 
Девчонки, спасибо огромное за "приятности"!!!! Играйтесь с удовольствием, не только на юбилеях, но и на свадьбах и корпоратах!!! У всех, кто старше 35 было пионерское детство, и принимайте виновников в пионеры, а вдруг... когда нибудь дедушка Ленин вернется :Blink:  :Grin: 

[img]http://*********net/7669311.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (14.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*norushka*, Ольга,
*Nata Petrova*, Наташа
Девочки, спасибо, спасибо, спасибо вам большое за отзывы. :Yahoo:  Бантик на голове распускается от удовольствия, что материал нравится  :Tender:  и вы взяли его в работу! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Львовна

Небольшой фотоотчет

фсегда готофф!!!

[img]http://*********ru/8659040.jpg[/img] 

отряд красноБАНДАНЩИКОВ

[img]http://*********ru/8668256.jpg[/img] 

салют так похож на клубняк

[img]http://*********ru/8656992.jpg[/img]

Кто на броневичке? Я на броневичке!

[img]http://*********ru/8671328.jpg[/img] 

отряд им. П. Морозова что-то задумал

[img]http://*********ru/8673376.jpg[/img] 

Несгибаемую командирку отряда им. Космодемьянской победил-таки смех

[img]http://*********ru/8662112.jpg[/img]

 Герои… они такие герои 

[img]http://*********ru/8665184.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьянка (17.02.2016), Ураган (17.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## Zажигалка

Леночка, иду к тебе с огромнейшей благодарностью и эмоциями от блока! Провела его уже 2 раза и просто сказать, что довольна- это значит ничего не сказать! Блок СУПЕРСКИЙ! Причем в нем одинаково активно участвуют даже  те, кто не был пионерами, не говоря уже о тех, кто ими был.  Те, кто помнит это время, буквально с самого начала блока расплываются в улыбке, начинают наперебой вспоминать.. На юбилее у меня выскочили участвовать в нем даже люди в возрасте!  СПАСИБИЩЕ за блок и наши эмоции от него! :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (01.03.2016), Татьянка (01.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Zажигалка*, Леночка, Алёночка!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ тебе  ВОТ ТАКЕННОЕ!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  вот так я летаю от твоего отзыва :Mr47 06:

----------


## Мама Таня

Леночка! Вот и я испытала Пионеров на дне рождении. А именинница еще и на пенсию уходила. Почти все остальные гости были пенсионного возраста, так мы принималы нашу именниницу в Пионеры*пенсионеры!! Как же они зажигали! Было две команды Морозовцы и Космодемьяновцы :Taunt: . Как они пели!!!! А коллективное задание!!! Старушка плакала, пионеры мыли коня!!! Класс! Драйв!! Крутоооооооо!!!!!!! Спасибо Вам!! ОГРОМАДНОЕ! Жаль фото нет

----------

Львовна (13.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Мама Таня*, Танюша :Tender:  Как классно!!! Ведь лучшая награда- знать, что любимый дитенок( это я про блок) живет и приносит удовольствие людям! Спасибо преогромнейшее за то, что отозвались- это мега-приятно!!!! И за теплые слова тысячумиллионов спасибок!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мама Таня

Это Вам девочки СПАСИБИЩЕ! Ваши фишки живут!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (13.05.2016)

----------


## леди диана

Девчонки,вчера ваши пионеры произвели фурор, кучу эмоций и воспоминаний у моих выпускников с 30-летним стажем!!! Пионеры и комсомольцы бывшими не бывают,сказали они мне! Действительно,такое ностальжи. Как они пели,отдавали честь,были  и костер,и бревно,и конь!! А равнение на знамя!!! Блок удивительно ностальгирующий, при этом смешной и веселый. Обязательно будет в моих юбилейных программах!Браво вам!

----------

Львовна (23.05.2016), Татьянка (23.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*леди диана*, Дианочка, безумно приятно!!! Огромное спасибо за отзыв и теплые слова :Oj:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Татьянка (23.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

играли  намедни в пионеров абсолютно без реквизита- эмоций было не меньше :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********ru/10472391.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьянка (11.07.2016), Ураган (11.07.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Львовна*,  :Taunt:  тетеньки просто "упис@ваются"

----------

Львовна (11.07.2016), Ураган (12.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Татьянка*, ага,ржач стоял дикий))))

----------


## Вятушка

Девочки, очень очень извиняюсь, что сразу не написала отзыв о таком шикарном, просто нереально, крутом блоке!!!! На каждом юбилее мысленно посылала вам свои самые наилучшие пожелания!
Не было ещё ни одного праздника, где я проводила пионеров, чтобы хоть один человек не подошёл и не поблагодарил за такое путешествие в прошлое!Вот и сейчас вернулась с юбилея, где получила кучу благодарностей за пионеров! Решила сразу, не откладывая в долгий ящик, написать вам свою огромную признательность за этот номер! Это единственный конкурс, где я ничего не переделывала, не меняла, просто сразу взяла и пошла работать! Спасибище вам, девочки дорогие, за ваше творчество! Удачи вам и вдохновения!!!!!! Радуйте нас и дальше своими шикарными работами!!!!

----------

Львовна (15.01.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Вятушка*, Вита, огромное спасибо за приятности! :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

*khariton8461* Наташа, пишу Вам здесь. От Вас пришло несколько сообщений мне в личку  с вопросами по работе и с просьбой о приобретении этого блока. Деньги от Вас уже поступили. Материал отправить Вам не могу, так как у Вас переполнена личка. Почистите, пожалуйста, личные сообщения!!! И еще: дабы исключить возможность повторения такой ситуации ( а такая история у нас с Вами приключается уже не в первый раз) укажите в своем профиле хотя бы еще какой-нибудь дополнительный способ с Вами связаться: ссылку на страничку в соцсети или адрес эл. почты.

----------


## ЛЕВИНСОН

Елена, наконец, добралась написать отзыв об приобретенном блоке. Пионеры заставили "сидячих" гостей встать со своих мест и участвовать во всех заданиях. Полный восторг!!!! Очень рада, что в моей копилке появился такой классный блок. Всем рекомендую.

----------

Львовна (01.03.2017), Татьянка (01.03.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*ЛЕВИНСОН*, Светлана, спасибо огромное за отзыв! Пусть этот блочек и дальше радует Вас и ваших гостей! С первым днем весны! Ура! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Татьянка (01.03.2017)

----------


## khariton8461

Дорогие девчоночки! Прошу прощения за несвоевременный отзыв про Пионеров- не получалось. Провела три юбилея с вашими шикарными Пионерами и каждый раз просто СУПЕР!!! И те из гостей, кто был пионерами, и кто их и не знал никогда, просто пищали от восторга когда просто пели песни, когда руки взмахивали в "салют", ну а когда "показывали"  картинки из пионерского прошлого, это было просто зрелище!!! Смех, восторг и просто Счастье в глазах и благодарности, благодарности!!! Простого "спасибо" вам, девочки, мало! Спасибище огромнейшее!!!

----------


## Львовна

*khariton8461*, Наташа, огромное спасибо за отзыв!!!
И... спасибо ведущей Татьяне Н. (г. Строитель) за фотоочет! :Take Example: 

[img]http://*********ru/13208161.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/13198945.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/13177441.jpg[/img]

----------

дюймовка (14.03.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Огромное человеческое и тимуровское спасибо ведущей *Левиной Светлане (ЛЕВИНСОН)* за фото и видеоотчет!!!

----------


## marmaladka

Ой, девоньки!!!!!! Спешу СРОЧНО отчитаться!!!!!!!!! Я в кайфе!!!!!!!! Что у меня творилось...........Все дедушки и бабушки в ноги кланялись!!!!!! СУПЕР-СУПЕР-СУПЕР БЛОК!!!!!!!! Гости в полном восторге, какие балдежные придумывали речевки!!!!!! "БРЕВНО" Ильича кайфовало на руках когда его тоскали взад и вперед!!!!!!!! А " Голубей" так отмыли, что все валялись от смеха на полу.......В общем, вы ЧУДЕСНИЦЫ!!!!! Умнички!!!!!!Очень люблю ваши ШТУЧКИ-ДРЮЧКИ!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Victory:  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (29.06.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*marmaladka*, Ольга, спасибо :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   И мы тоже в кайфе от твоего кайфового отзыва!!! :Take Example:

----------


## Ольга Варапаева

Здравствуйте, Елена! Очень хочу приобрести этот блок. Деньги отправила сегодня вам на карту (моя карта 4276....). Жду с нетерпением! Моя электронная  почта olga_varapaeva@mail.ru

----------

Львовна (12.07.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Ольга Варапаева*, Здравствуйте, Ольга! Проверяйте почту. Ссылка уже там  :Smile3:

----------


## Ольга Варапаева

Елена, спасибо вам огромное за замечательный развлекательный блок. Я проводила его на встрече выпускников, они были в полном восторге от той атмосферы, в которую окунулись. С удовольствием вспоминали песни из своего детства, показывали сценки из жизни пионеров. Сделали замечательные фото. Но вот анимашку я не подготовила, потом пожалела. В следующий раз обязательно проведу. Спасибо ещё раз!!!

----------

Львовна (24.07.2017)

----------

